# BLASC lässt sich nicht downloaden!



## Naughty-Boy7 (22. Juni 2005)

Hi,

Ich würde mir gerne BLASC herunterladen, aber immer wenn ich auf die Download-Datei klicke, kommt nichts.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Könnt ihr vielleicht mal schauen ob da irgendein Fehler vorliegt??
Oder liegt es am Ausfall der DAOC Server? Könnt ihr es vielleicht irgendwo alternativ wie bei Rapidshare anbieten??
Würds echt gern haben ^^

Greetz & Thx,
Naughty


----------



## Nyana (22. Juni 2005)

Also bei mir geht »der Link« ganz normal .. solltest Du Probleme haben, schick mir bitte eine PM, dann schick ich dir das File irgendwie zu.

Denk aber bitte dran, Dir die Datei von 'adhome' »runterzuladen« wie »hier« beschrieben.


----------



## Naughty-Boy7 (22. Juni 2005)

Oh, mit IE 6 gings..
Hab bis gerade nämlich nur mit FF probiert. Danke dir!


----------



## melkor23 (26. Juni 2005)

Naughty-Boy7 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> Ich würde mir gerne BLASC herunterladen, aber immer wenn ich auf die Download-Datei klicke, kommt nichts..
> 
> ...



Also, bei mir funktioniert der Download sowohl unter IE und FF nicht. Wenn ich nur draufkliche, bekomme ich "Die Seite kann nicht angezeigt werden" und wenn ich rechts klicken und "speichern unter" wähle, steht da, Seite wurde zurückgesetzt.


----------



## Nebelschleicher (26. Juni 2005)

FM @ FF:
Rechtsklick/Save as: The link could not be saved. The web page might have been removed or its name changed.
Linksklick: This document contains no data.

FM @ IE:
Rechtsklick/Ziel speichern unter...: Die Seite kann nicht angezeigt werden.
Linksklick: BLASC_SETUP.exe von ftp.planet-multiplayer.de kann nicht übertragen werden. Die Serververbindung wurde zurückgesetzt.

Bald is alles kaputt, ich seh's schon kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Poximus (27. Juni 2005)

Nebelschleicher schrieb:
			
		

> FM @ FF:
> Rechtsklick/Save as: The link could not be saved. The web page might have been removed or its name changed.
> Linksklick: This document contains no data.
> 
> ...



Ich kann leider auch nichts mehr downloaden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Schade eigentlich wollts schon gerne haben*g*

lg
Poxi


----------



## Kleinerzerker (27. Juni 2005)

Naughty-Boy7 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> Ich würde mir gerne BLASC herunterladen, aber immer wenn ich auf die Download-Datei klicke, kommt nichts..
> 
> ...


Bin ich gerade ganz von der Rolle oder ist Blasc nicht NUR für WoW und hat rein gar nichts mit DAoC zu tun...?


----------

